# Amp



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Can someone please explain to me how to turn that damn thing off


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Push the black button once to turn it off...
Push it once more to turn it on...


----------



## garyk (Jan 22, 2016)

Too bad that doesn't work... Guess mine is broke


----------



## LVC (Jun 28, 2016)

garyk said:


> Too bad that doesn't work... Guess mine is broke


Then leave it off the charging cord until the battery dies.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

You idiot. Just throw it in the trunk. Problem solved.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

For the past 8 months, the first message I see when I start my Lyft driver app is, please set up your amp.

I do not ever want to set up my amp. In Chicago it just makes you a target for police and robbers.

Is there anything I can do to my application to make it quit displaying that annoying pop-up when the app is first opened?


----------



## chitown73 (Jul 18, 2017)

OGT said:


> You idiot. Just throw it in the trunk. Problem solved.


Better yet, just list it in eBay. You should be able to get anywhere between $50-100. And yes these are all listings that actually sold. Lol


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Put a charger on it for 24 hrs and see if it works.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I have heard that there is a fix for the AMP....its called a hammer.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> For the past 8 months, the first message I see when I start my Lyft driver app is, please set up your amp.
> 
> I do not ever want to set up my amp. In Chicago it just makes you a target for police and robbers.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to my application to make it quit displaying that annoying pop-up when the app is first opened?


I was in the same boat then I finally matched it to my Bluetooth. Never used it in the car and after a few days of there being an amp icon on my map it went away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

AllenChicago said:


> For the past 8 months, the first message I see when I start my Lyft driver app is, please set up your amp.
> 
> I do not ever want to set up my amp. In Chicago it just makes you a target for police and robbers.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to my application to make it quit displaying that annoying pop-up when the app is first opened?


Turn on amp.

Go through the set up, must have Bluetooth on.

Pair the amp.

Unplug and remove amp forever.

Problem solved in under 30 seconds of your time.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 8, 2016)

On mine, I hold down button until it turns off (around a 10 count). It will turn back on, then a regular button push (quick click) turns it off. It turns itself on when charging too but just repeat process. It's a little too eager to be on but if you can get it turned off it's manageable.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Turn on amp.
> 
> Go through the set up, must have Bluetooth on.
> 
> ...


word.


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Turn on amp.
> 
> Go through the set up, must have Bluetooth on.
> 
> ...


I tried this and it doesn't work. I successfully paired the two. Now when I have the amp on the popup disappears. But when the amp is off the popup comes back (upper left corner, black amp pictured with red exclamation point). I desperately want this popup gone from my screen - it is just clutter and also makes me angry to keep seeing it. Anyone have any other ideas?


----------



## FrankLStanton (Oct 18, 2016)

tdcinflorida Delete and reinstall app.


----------



## tdcinflorida (Jun 8, 2018)

That worked. Thanks.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Funny, Lyft tells me if I do 17 more rides by the 30th I'll finally qualify for an amp.

...planning on doing Uber for the rest of the week.


----------



## MaddMattG (Jun 20, 2017)

I messaged them a dozen or so times showing that it's illegal, giving examples of people who had been fined for it, went to court, and lost, and threatened to take my complaint to the PUC if they didn't quit trying to make me break the law. They turned it off in the app for me.



AllenChicago said:


> For the past 8 months, the first message I see when I start my Lyft driver app is, please set up your amp.
> 
> I do not ever want to set up my amp. In Chicago it just makes you a target for police and robbers.
> 
> Is there anything I can do to my application to make it quit displaying that annoying pop-up when the app is first opened?


----------

